# Check Engine Light = Flashers Coming On = Help!



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

I have a 2001 740i Sport. The engine is misfiring which causes the check engine light to come on. Obviously this affects performance, but according to my mechanic, it is ok to drive a little while (repair is $1300 and a couple days). I noticed that the flashers automatically came on and don't stop.

I fixed this by turning the car off and then back on.

Is this flasher thing just going to happen until I get it fixed? Can I get it turned off.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

A flashing check engine light signals a severe misfire and one that may be catalyst damaging. Try to drive the car as little as possible and avoid hard acceleration.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks. It wasn't flashing at the time. The blinkers were flashing (i.e. the hazard lights). Although when I first noticed it (on a highway) the check engine light started to flash. 

"catalyst damaging". What does that mean to the rookie mechanic?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like your battery or alternator may be on the way out. 

These cars exhibit some strange symptoms when the battery starts to go bad. Have your unlocked your OBC to run test #9, to see what your voltage is?

If you do not know how to unlock your OBC, do a search on this forum and also Bimmerforums.

jake


----------

